# RSS-Feed parsen und in Datenbank speichern



## timsnGER (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

habe eine größeres Anliegen 

Und zwar versuche ich seit geraumer Zeit verschiedene Möglichkeiten zu finden, wie ich am Besten verschiedene RSS-Feeds parsen und anschliessen in eine Datenbank speichern kann. Bisher habe ich leider noch nicht viel nützliches gefunden und dachte mir das von Euch vielleicht schon einmal jemand so etwas ähnliches/das Gleiche implementiert oder vielleicht Ideen hat. 

Ich frage mich auch noch ob es sinnvoller ist 
1. die RSS-Feeds per MS Outlook zu abonnieren (man kann dort ja eine HTML-Datei vom Feed als Anlage erhalten) und das ganze dann weiter verarbeiten oder
2. direkt auf die Internetseite zu verweisen um dort dann mit dem Quelltext zu arbeiten

Von der XML-Datei bräuchte ich dann nämlich immer die Inhalte von Titel, Description und Link um diese dann in einer Datenbank zu speichern
<title></title>
<description></description>
<link></link>

Ich hoffe ihr habt mein Anliegen einigermaßen verstanden und habt vielleicht eine Idee oder Lösung um mir weiter zu helfen!

MfG
timsn


----------



## ARadauer (17. Mai 2010)

auf jeden Fall 2!

Was willst du mit einer html datei... du brauchst doch nur das rss xml parsen...


----------



## timsnGER (17. Mai 2010)

Ja dacht ich mir schon...
Schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem parsen von xml?


----------



## ARadauer (17. Mai 2010)

mhn da gibts einiges... ich würde dir sax empfehlen... gibts einige fertige rss parser

RSS Parser in Java - Jörn Horstmann

oder hier


RSS Parser (SAX)  a cup of java

oder allgemein über sax.... XML.com: An Introduction to StAX

da gibts vieles

Open Source RSS & RDF Tools in Java

usw...


----------



## timsnGER (17. Mai 2010)

Ok super, danke dir schonmal, werde mal durchstöbern, bei Fragen melde ich mich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (17. Mai 2010)

Ich würd das mit Jaxb machen. Für RSS Feeds müsste es doch n Schema geben. Einfach drauß generieren und fertig.
Da braucht man dann keine extra lib für


EDIT:

hier mal die Jaxb Klassen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 6946 (17. Mai 2010)

kannst dir auch mal project ROME anschauen, damit hab ich schon rumgespielt (regelmäßig rss-feeds per url abgefragt und die daten in eine db gespeichert), also das, was du machen willst, sollte damit auf jeden fall gehen


----------

